# Advice



## paulk (Nov 5, 2001)

Hi

Just looking for some friendly advice.

I have been in the martial arts for 25 years and in my current style for 15 years (Kempo Jujitsu)

Both my wife and myself are Shodan grade and teach our own club http://web.ukonline.co.uk/kempo-jujitsu/ The time has come for us to find a way forward to Nidan. We don't want to just give ourself a grade as our mission in life is to promote quality in the martial arts. If we get a Nidan, we damn well want to earn it and be worth it or theres no point is there?

We are just looking for some suggestions for a way forwards. Any ideas?


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 5, 2001)

Well, the only thing I know to tell you to do is to locate an instructor of sufficient rank in your system/organization and see if they'e be willing to test/grade you for nidan.  Depending on your skill level, the system, and/or instructor, it may be possible to do this via videotape and correspondence.  I've found these two sites:

http://www.kempojujitsu.com/links.htm 

http://www.jitsu.demon.co.uk/goshin/index.html 

The both call themselves kempo jujitsu [sic], but almost seem to be different systems.

Also, you could try to find the instructor that promoted you to shodan in the first place and get his advice.  Ideally, that is who you'd want to ask advice of in the first place, since they'd be more familiar with your system's protocols regarding promotion, particularly high-level promotions.

Good luck.

Cthulhu


----------



## paulk (Nov 5, 2001)

Hi

Thanks for the response

We can find various instructors of various grades, however what we teach is just a bit different and we are currently putting together a syllabus which represents our post Shodan learning knowledge. We will need this syllabus ratified and accepted before we can pur this forward to a respective grading panel.

Paul K


----------

